# Four Seasons Aviara front desk phone number



## eal (Jan 13, 2011)

I have a week booked here for Feb 12 and I wanted to call to make a request for a specific building.  However I can't find a telephone number for the front desk, only a number that is related to sales.  Does any tugger have a number where I could talk to a person who arranges reservations?  thanks.


----------



## Kagehitokiri2 (Jan 14, 2011)

760-603-3700 ?

after losing the hotel, FS put up a site for timeshare >
http://www.fourseasons.com/northsandiego/hotel_fact_sheet/


----------



## BevL (Jan 14, 2011)

Kagehitokiri2 said:


> 760-603-3700 ?
> 
> after losing the hotel, FS put up a site for timeshare >
> http://www.fourseasons.com/northsandiego/hotel_fact_sheet/



That's the number from the Interval directory


----------



## chalucky (Jan 14, 2011)

Is hotel off limits when staying at the villas? No use of health club at hotel anymore? No game room at hotel?


----------



## eal (Jan 14, 2011)

Thanks guys!


----------



## Liz Wolf-Spada (Jan 15, 2011)

We just stayed there in a various nice studio unit and had complete access to the hotel and the pools etc.
Liz


----------



## chibuilder (Jan 15, 2011)

chalucky said:


> Is hotel off limits when staying at the villas? No use of health club at hotel anymore? No game room at hotel?



When we were there this past summer, we enjoyed the hotel just as we always have. In fact, other than new signage and better cable/internet, we really didn't notice any differences in our vacation.  FSA is our favorite spot for family vacation and we look forward to going back each year.


----------



## chalucky (Jan 16, 2011)

We normally use the gym, steam and sauna, and the kids club....with the emphasis on the new website on the Villa workout facilities, I assumed
that all the old access was not allowed....glad to hear it seems to be unchanged.


----------



## GregGH (Jan 25, 2011)

eal said:


> I have a week booked here for Feb 12 and I wanted to call to make a request for a specific building.  However I can't find a telephone number for the front desk, only a number that is related to sales.  Does any tugger have a number where I could talk to a person who arranges reservations?  thanks.



Hi Eal - any anyone else -  we are here from Jan 29 thru March 5th - look us up and drop by for a glass of wine ... open to any TUG'ers ... seeing how we stretch 3 weeks into 5 - while we await winter to abate back home in Canada ... been working our way ( yep - driving  and this time with #1 dog ) -- at Las Cruces NM so far .... been ticking off cities as we go ...

ps - they will tell you they can't guarantee any particular villa -  we just smile and hope for the best

Greg Henderson


----------



## Steve (Jan 25, 2011)

GregGH said:


> Hi Eal - any anyone else -  we are here from Jan 29 thru March 5th - look us up and drop by for a glass of wine ... open to any TUG'ers ... seeing how we stretch 3 weeks into 5 - while we await winter to abate back home in Canada ... been working our way ( yep - driving  and this time with #1 dog ) -- at Las Cruces NM so far .... been ticking off cities as we go ...
> 
> ps - they will tell you they can't guarantee any particular villa -  we just smile and hope for the best
> 
> Greg Henderson



Hi Greg,

That sounds like a fun trip.  I have taken my dogs to Aviara twice...and they have had a great time!  

On your way through Phoenix, you ought to stop by Four Seasons Scottsdale.  It's beautiful...and very different from Aviara.  You might enjoy adding a week there to your Aviara vacation sometime.

Steve


----------



## GregGH (Feb 2, 2011)

Steve said:


> Hi Greg,
> 
> That sounds like a fun trip.  I have taken my dogs to Aviara twice...and they have had a great time!
> 
> ...



Hi Steve

sorry for delay in replying - went to web site and reminded myself how nice Scottsdale looks - maybe next time -- we stayed longer in Tucson and then took I-8 to San Diego

Greg


----------



## chalucky (Feb 2, 2011)

Our 2 BR begins on Friday....our 8th stay ! Weather looks promising.

For anyone who will be in San Diego in Feb....it is 1/2 price museum month...pick up a pass from any san Diego Macys and admission for up to 4 is half off.


----------



## Whirl (Feb 4, 2011)

*Aviara - room requests...again*



GregGH said:


> Hi Eal - any anyone else -  we are here from Jan 29 thru March 5th......ps - they will tell you they can't guarantee any particular villa -  we just smile and hope for the best
> 
> Greg Henderson




Hi Greg ( or anyone who can help, of course)

Looks like we will just miss you as we are heading there later in March. We want to call to make a room request. We have rented from an owner. I saw on a past thread where you offered to post a  large resort map with all the unit numbers if a mod could stick in in the Western board. I checked there and the resort database but did not see anything, so maybe it never came to fruition...

If I have missed it, can you or someone direct me to it?

Also, I have read through past posts and it seems like a Meadows unit facing the pool and near activities ( but not noisy in the evening) would be great for us. 

We have 3 small children ( 7 yo and younger) and they always really enjoy the pool and resort sponsored activities. 

The owners from whom we rented said they would help put in the request for us, to hopefully help with priority. 

Are there units that face the pool and back up to a lake...it looked like that was perhaps the case on the small map....sounds very nice, but I would love any guidance as to how to best state my request. 

Thanks so much. We are definitely ready to get away from this east coast freeze!

Whirl


----------



## LAX Mom (Feb 4, 2011)

Whirl,
If you have small children who will be swimming a lot, I'd suggest the Meadows section. Last stay I requested "Meadows, close to the pool" and they put me in building #48. It was a perfect location for quick access to the pool. It doesn't back up to a lake, I don't think any of the units do. Most have views of the golf course, resort grounds or the pool. The parking lots are on the other side of the buildings.
Have a great stay!


----------



## Ann in CA (Feb 4, 2011)

We'll be at Aviara in early March.  Would love recommendations for favorite restaurants in the Carlsbad area.  Grew up in San Diego, but haven't spent much time there in many years.  We have a one bedroom and will probably just be the two of us.  Appreciate a nice view, but easy pool access is good also.  

Love all the advice we get on TUG!


----------



## Whirl (Feb 4, 2011)

LAX Mom said:


> Whirl,
> If you have small children who will be swimming a lot, I'd suggest the Meadows section. Last stay I requested "Meadows, close to the pool" and they put me in building #48. It was a perfect location for quick access to the pool. It doesn't back up to a lake, I don't think any of the units do. Most have views of the golf course, resort grounds or the pool. The parking lots are on the other side of the buildings.
> Have a great stay!



Thanks so much, Lisa. 

Sounds like  "Meadows, close to the pool" may be as complicated as it needs to get!


----------



## chibuilder (Feb 5, 2011)

Ann in CA said:


> We'll be at Aviara in early March.  Would love recommendations for favorite restaurants in the Carlsbad area.  Grew up in San Diego, but haven't spent much time there in many years.  We have a one bedroom and will probably just be the two of us.  Appreciate a nice view, but easy pool access is good also.
> 
> Love all the advice we get on TUG!



We have been vacationing at Aviara for years and have found quite a few great restaurants in the area.  We love Nine-Ten in LaJolla (market fresh food and a great wine list).  Bistro Ouest in Carlsbad is good as is the LaCosta Grill (right down the street from Aviara across from the Vons).  We have found that the Vigillucci family of restaurants is also quite good.  This includes the classic Vigillucci's on State Street in Carlsbad, the seasfood and steak spot in Carlsbad on the ocean highway and Robbies Roadhouse in Encinitas.  We also like several of the spots in Del Mar including the Market and Sbicca.  Indigo in San Diego is also a good spot.  You can also generally rely on the concierge at the Residence Club clubhouse to help direct you to some new spots.  For quick pizza on the go, you can't beat the NY style Knockout Pizza on Carlsbad Blvd right across from the ocean (and Starbucks).  And, our personal favorite dessert spot is the always simple and classic "golden spoon" frozen yogurt spot on El Camino Real just past La Costa resort a little bit south Vons (in the strip center out in front of Albertsons).  For breakfast try the Beach Grass Cafe in Solano Beach and the Potato Shack (also in Solano Beach).  Have a great time.  With 2' of snow on the ground in Chicago, a nice trip to SoCal sounds pretty good right now!


----------



## eal (Feb 5, 2011)

The concierge desk at Aviara can help you with everything under the sun - they are terrific.


----------

